# -OMG- It has happened!



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Hooked on classical piano!

I finally found something I really like and can just melt with!

I got this CD from Jeno Jando - Beethoven Piano Sonatas

I really like to following two:

Piano Sonata No. 23, 'Appassionata' in F minor- Allegro ma non troppo - Presto
Piano Sonata No. 14, 'Moonlight' in C sharp minor- Presto agitato

What a magic - It's perfection really...

Any one else feels the same?


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

These works are a staple of essential Beethoven piano listening.

Glad you enjoy them, but please don't stop there! Taking on the whole of Beethoven's piano sonatas is a daunting task, but very rewarding indeed. Enjoy your music!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If you like Jando's playing, you can download the complete set of Beethoven Sonatas for eight bucks. This is a bargain!

http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372572487&sr=301-1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Waldstein is my favourite.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> If you like Jando's playing, you can download the complete set of Beethoven Sonatas for eight bucks. This is a bargain!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Virtual-Box-S..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372572487&sr=301-1


Excellent suggestion. Jando's playing doesn't have the indefinable _it_, but it is usefully 'central' - and the recordings are probably not 'hissy'.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

benclassic said:


> Hooked on classical piano!
> 
> I finally found something I really like and can just melt with!
> 
> ...


My favorite two pianosonatas too!

See, even behind the grave Beethoven still dominates!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

KenOC said:


> If you like Jando's playing, you can download the complete set of Beethoven Sonatas for eight bucks. This is a bargain!


Say WHAT? That's amazing!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

benclassic said:


> I really like to following two:
> 
> Piano Sonata No. 23, 'Appassionata' in F minor- Allegro ma non troppo - Presto
> Piano Sonata No. 14, 'Moonlight' in C sharp minor- Presto agitato
> ...


I never get tired of either of them. The Moonlight is unusual in that it starts slow, and each movement gets faster.

It seems like the Appassionata is the opposite of the 5th symphony. They both use the famous four-note "fate" motive. In the 5th, he has a problem and overcomes it; in the Appassionata, it seems like he has a problem, and at the end, the problem overcomes him - or more like drowns him.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

If you like Beethoven, I implore you to explore the great piano music of those who succeeded him, like Chopin, Debussy, and Ives.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> If you like Beethoven, I implore you to explore the great piano music of those who succeeded him, like Chopin, Debussy, and Ives.


Excellent advise, including the order.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

What I love about Jando's playing is he stays true to the music...he does not add to it, take away from it, or add a personal touch to it. It is just Beethoven. True awesomeness.

Definitely continue to listen to Beethoven's piano sonatas. They are some of the best works ever written. I bought that set a few weeks ago and I have enjoyed it thoroughly. It is one of the best classical music deals on Amazon in my opinion.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

chrisco97 said:


> What I love about Jando's playing is he stays true to the music...he does not add to it, take away from it, or add a personal touch to it. It is just Beethoven. True awesomeness.


You might also greatly enjoy Wilhelm Kempff's recordings of Beethoven's Sonatas. His playing has these very same qualities... to my ears, anyway.


----------



## chrisco97 (May 22, 2013)

I will most certainly check them out then!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

chrisco97 said:


> I will most certainly check them out then!


Kempff is my idol! Oh, Brendel, too.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Novelette said:


> Kempff is my idol! Oh, Brendel, too.


Damn,you've spoilt it now by adding Brendel..


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Try No. 8, the _Pathetique_ next. After that try DER RING DES NIBELUNGEN


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Try No. 8, the _Pathetique_ next. After that try DER RING DES NIBELUNGEN


AKA "Ruins of Athens".


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

benclassic said:


> Hooked on classical piano!
> 
> I finally found something I really like and can just melt with!
> 
> ...


What's the surprise? These are generally acclaimed pieces, you haven't discovered anything that millions of others haven't. I understand it may be important to you, but is that so important everyone wants to read this in a new thread dedicated to it? Not trying to dampen your enthusiasm but these more newbie threads can seem a bit self-centered.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

starry said:


> I understand it may be important to you, but is that so important everyone wants to read this in a new thread dedicated to it? Not trying to dampen your enthusiasm but these more newbie threads can seem a bit self-centered.


I see it a little differently. The OP is sharing the thrill of a new discovery. I haven't listened to either of those in a long while, and it's spurred me to want to hear them again, so it's doing me good to share in their newfound enthusiasm. Plus, I found out about the Jando downloads. I wouldn't have known that otherwise. So it's been good for me, at least.


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the valuable mentions..

I wish the Jeno Jando Beethoven collection was available in Itunes 

Awesome!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

moody said:


> Damn,you've spoilt it now by adding Brendel..


Please forgive me, I didn't mean to spoil the _whole_ thing. I was aiming for 25 - 35% spoilage. =\


----------



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

I just bought the Complete Beethoven Piano by Sonatas jando!

HA


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

benclassic said:


> I just bought the Complete Beethoven Piano by Sonatas jando!


Great! There's something special in the late sonatas, if you allow yourself to hang with them, like Opus 109, the Hammerklavier (the slow movement theme and variations which bursts into a fugue in sonata form), and Opus 111 (the last movement, where everything gets compressed into just a trill). Beethoven's head by this time was a place without walls.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

One thing I really enjoy about the Jando cycle is the sound of the piano. I don't know if it's the particular piano he's playing, or the way they recorded it or what, but it just seems like a clearer and richer tone than I usually hear from recorded piano pieces.


----------



## Geo Dude (May 22, 2013)

Manxfeeder said:


> I see it a little differently. The OP is sharing the thrill of a new discovery. I haven't listened to either of those in a long while, and it's spurred me to want to hear them again, so it's doing me good to share in their newfound enthusiasm. Plus, I found out about the Jando downloads. I wouldn't have known that otherwise. So it's been good for me, at least.


Based on reading the posts here it seems that the rest of us didn't mind reading and participating in this self-centered thread either.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

That Jando set is a ridiculous bargain, I just might be tempted to add it to the collection! I am currently working my way through a recently purchased Barenboim cycle. His interpretations of Beethoven are masterful.

No matter who's playing though, the sonatas never cease to amaze.


----------

